# Thursday night taming of Belleville!



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

If its dark windy and raining , it must be thursday evening..thats what greeted our little group of 'hardy' anglers. Air temp lower 50's east winds from 10 to 18 mph and a rain that went from light drizzle to steady. We virtually had the huron river drive launch to ourselves, with the addition of youth Ozzgood and Zob Zob the assault began..water temps rising to 60/61 at the east end to 57/58 at the west end of the impoundment. a cast of 4 boats trolling..the crew boated 7 keeper eyes,plus a few LDR's....jim chimed in with numerous nice crappie...smallies to 2 1/2 pounds, silvers and bucketmouths rounded out the catch. Master CRaig, once again took top honors with an eye just short of 21 inches and weighing in At 2 lbs 7 ounces, besting jims 2 lb 5 ouncer..The lake was ours to fish.encountering only a couple of shore folk and a couple other boats. Lures ranged from blue/silver,black silver, red/yellow, orange and gold...jointed and solid.pick ur color pick ur style! trolling picked up all fish with the exception of a bass or two.wind and rain made jiggin tough....Sean got off the snide with 2 nice eyes.tod was noticing a big musky playin n feedin..we watched as an eagle( yes an eagle) swooped down to grab an eye for dinner..raccoons ,muskrats herons all kinds of wildlife was out n moving.The Consensus was Success! All fish were healthy, everyone agreed a return trip might be in order..the 7 wallys for the table would have made a great pic, if only anyone had a dry workin camera by nites end! quite impressive inland catch..Way to go guys!.......trouttime,Kumma,Jimbobway,Ozzgood,Zob Zob,brdhnter and sons,walleye wench and I


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

had a blast rain or not!!!! cant wait to get back out there there def. must be some lilacs bloomin cause them eyes were a zooming if that drizzle hadnt turned to rain we might still be there trying to punch a ticket. and some decent slab crappie to boot. jimbobway lost a nice rod bender couldnt ID since it didnt come to the surface. i lost a keeper at da boat and put back a 14 3/4" to live another day we trolled tots and shad raps all over the joint. blue and silver shad rap did it for jim i did good on a candy corn tot. and cant believe we were 2 ounces short of the trophy would of loved to take home that lund pro-v for the week i wanna x-ray for splitshot Craig!!!!!! 
Heres Jim with a 20 and 16 inch eye can ya tell it was raining!! LOL


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Bill,
I could not have said it better......(Off The Snide)  :lol: It WAS nice to Drowned that striped kitty in Belleville thanks to the guidance of Kris (ZobZob)

It was also nice to have someone else to help me net Craig's fish :16suspect 

Great Time Guys and Gal, did we make a plan for next week? Was busy with boat and didnt catch it if we did  we could always go back to Belleville


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Fun time ,I'd be up for Belleville again,maybe the weather will be better for jigging.Thank's Chad for the company .


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Hey anyone up n out this morn? I'm still drying stuff out, maybe later? lol..Yeah you guys are destroying our reputation..lmao..pretty soon it'll be thursday nite LIMITS ANYONE?...lol........Howz bout Saturday? Wheres everyone headed?


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

ozzgood2001 said:


> and cant believe we were 2 ounces short of the trophy would of loved to take home that lund pro-v for the week i wanna x-ray for splitshot Craig!!!!!!


I filleted them guys up last night and believe it or not there was nothing in the stomacs no fishes no split shot no rock no sinkers. :lol: So when can i pick up the lund?  Oh and my shoes are still wet today, funny it didnt seem to bad until we got to shore.

Hey shame I was going to head out to kent lake this morning but i got a frantic call from a customer so I had to work. Still might get out later tonight in the canoe if its calm & I hoping for saturday on the boat with the family if my cousins dont have to work, if they do Ill just head out myself.

Craig


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Customers?..sheesh! :rant: whats wrong with folks? Don't they realize after 2 thursday nite WINS...Lindner,Van Dam,Clunn,Roach,houston,Winkleman,Parsons,Izumi,papineau are all quaking in their boots? they oughta be honored just to know ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...............inside scoop: from fellow m/s'er..heard some flint guy is selling his boat, buying a beach chair>and gonna take up knitting and tanning on the shores of Holloway because he is so awed by your legendary status!(thanks for the heads up Chad) :evilsmile ..............Kent aye? that might be an idea..Wench and I need the metro park stickers for the car n trailer anyway. Ya heard any news from there recently?..Oh, forgot to ask..sorry...Do you know what speed the S.S. FISH SEAN was trolling at last night?.No vittles, critters or weight in the tummies aye? Maybe Jimbob had something in his..would be nice to know what they are actually feeding on..lol All the different kinds of lures certainly didn't aid in defining a pattern!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Bil,
We were all over "The Map" with trolling speeds anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5. We seemed to pick up the fish between 1.8 and 2.0. I may try to sneak out tomorrow, I will keep you posted


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

hey thanks SEAN!!!!!!!!!!...i'm gonna maybe stop at gander on way to kent,pick up a drift sock or two..couldn't get the merc below 1.8...i prefer to b able to practically stop her if i need to.... Hey you lucky dog..you have an 'in' with Craig....i'm sure he'll be charging the rest of us soon for tips,techniques,secrets and expertise!.we are hopin to get out at least twice between now and sunday.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Still cant believe that 16 foot master angler ya hooked Bill!!! them x-raps are a hot bait what were ya trollin speed wise??? i seen it take drag!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Bill, no sweat!! I just ordered two trolling socks myself. I cant get my 60 hp below a 2.2. Thanks to the bow mount Minnkota we got some fish but it does not hold out long fighting the wind. 

Craig sure is an ace in the hole  


Bet you guys have some fun with THAT comment :yikes: :cwm27:


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Bill, Basket weaving is very rewarding. Seeing how my local lakes are going to be choked with boats due to internet flabber-jaws, might as well just get out some lawn chairs. Oh hey I gotta mow the lawn too...... it seems I can't even give my boat away at this point. Bring on the ice.

ps. Jimbobway is THE MAN.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

glad i got your attention Mr. Hoover..Seems like they is very little news emanating from you these days!....need the info and input...couple more witch doc appts then i'll be runnin round the state and not be on this goll-dern, nu-fangled, window to the world internet so much! :help: gotta run.............


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Chad them x-raps catch bout everything...just nuttin i can 'fillet' yet!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

trouttime said:


> Hey Bil,
> We were all over "The Map" with trolling speeds anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5. We seemed to pick up the fish between 1.8 and 2.0. I may try to sneak out tomorrow, I will keep you posted


Yeah, I kept saying "slow down, are we trolling for muskie?" The boat I've been out on so many times before has no depthfinder or speed/temp gadgets. I just know how "that speed" feels and if the lures are hitting the bottom, it's a good thing!

Zob


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I went back out on Friday with the little lady ,was going to take her for dinner at the Belleville Grille .So we trolled around until we got hungry and hit the grille ,but noooo,it was closed for remodeling ,no food ,no ladies room. We got back to trolling picked up 1 about 18" ,on a wigglewart . Lost my lucky shadrap on a snag , and called it a day .


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

I made it out there around 4:30 until dark myself Jim. I had the Bass boat out cruising around the lake for a few then up to the dam for some White Bass(2 man limit).
I did get the see the 2 Bald Eagles just N.E of the launch. One was flying and the other was roosting in a tree. A few boats were picking up Eyes in the river.
Brent.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Did you guys pick a lake for next week?


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, my little one climbed in the boat yesterday while I was setting thing to dry out and refused to get out until I found a toad hopping in the yard and coaxed him out with that. I thought sit-ins went out in the 70's! :lol: 

As for the wind Friday, at one point, I had the boat idling in revers to keep me at 1.5 or so. Then tied the minnow bucket to the side and dragged that worked a bit better.

The older boy and I looked at that big boat again, took some measurements. To the wife's chagrin, I'm pretty sure I can fit it in th garage. Going to call and talk to him about it today, and maybe try to get it out for a test ride, see how the engines run.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Todd ,if that rig doesn't work out for you ,I have a 16.5 ft Blue Finn with 70 hp Evinrude that I think I'll be letting go .I may bring it next Thur. ,depending where we go .


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Well ? What cha think?..We gave Craig the 'honor' to pick a lake, he deferred. So we were going to decide on line, early this week.......Hey Sean, went with a drift sock designed for 20 ft. boat..slows my 90 right down..can get down to .3 mph..works terrific..figure the slow troll was the only thing puttin the yellow perch in the livewell; from ford, when most folks were 'striping up' their boats.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Bill,
Thats great to hear the sock worked well should have mine tomorrow and will test them out Thursday. Filled the box with perch on Ford eh, bet that slow troll was the ticket. I am game for anywhere this week as long as it has water


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

jimbobway said:


> Hey Todd ,if that rig doesn't work out for you ,I have a 16.5 ft Blue Finn with 70 hp Evinrude that I think I'll be letting go .I may bring it next Thur. ,depending where we go .


We're definitely interested. I looked at 4 different boats this weekend, from 16' up to 21', all looked in real good shape. Not going to rush into anything, with so many on the market.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

jimbobway, awesome job on the marble eyes. Putting the secrets I taught you to good use!  

brdhnter, the Blue Finn is a awesome, fast fishing machine. Jim and I pitted our rigs against each other 2 yrs ago and I have to admit he was a mph or two faster than me. I'd say Jim's rig is a 42-44mph machine. Mine tops out around 41mph.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, if Jimboway can't bring it out tomorrow, maybe we can talk and I can run over to his place and take a look at it. Sounds right what I need, looking for something I can venture out on Erie a little better than my little SS Minnow.


----------

